# Exo terra 60x45x90 tall



## lplews (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi guys. I'm trying to find a place in the uk that sells the Exo terra 60x45x90. The extra tall ones. Does anyone know where I can get one from?
Thanks


----------



## MattyD (Jul 12, 2011)

seapets or if your near bradford there is pet city

matty


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

have you been to pet city in bradford??


----------



## MattyD (Jul 12, 2011)

zdoughty said:


> have you been to pet city in bradford??


 
who??

matty


----------

